# This site has now gone to junk.....



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

...obviously, since I'm here now. :saevilw:



Just saying hi! My name's Justin, but I go by Jp. I live in the Ft. Myers FL area, play around with 4-wheelers and some racecars(drag race). Many of ya'll know me from HL, got a ghetto fabulous 300-_fiddy_. With the help of a sawzall, some JB weld, a little duck tape and maybe some zip-ties it should be rolling strong by the weekend.

I'm here for the lols, and was told there's FREE Captn? I might be able to assist with some tech from time to time, though it's been said when the only tool you own is a BFH, everything begins to look like a nail after a while.....


- Jp


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome. Post up pics of the Beast 300!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL welcome to the site. We Just a bunch of back woods/shade tree/do it urselfers so we welcome any hammer u bring. If IRS ain't Bing enough ill send u my 20 pounder I have in arms reach of the brute ; -)


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

JP, go back where you came from, we dont need your crap cluttering up this site too....

ah just kiddin...you do need to get on the ball with the 300-fiddy and get some pics posted up.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

mud in my blood rocks and welcome


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome ...bout time we got some more Florida peeps....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

welcome


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcomee =]


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. 



The 300 looked like this before going into the garage:










It's currently under construction, been working non-stop for the last month, been thrashing late nights all week to have it done for the Trucks Gone Wild event @ RYC this weekend. 



Stock frame + plasma cutter = trash can fill:









usable stuff:









which turned into:









New front:









New back:









and this funky dual exhaust motor too:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

An yes, that's a Kicker Marine 12" sub and two Cadence Marine 3-way 6x9's on the front rack, with an Alpine V12 amp inside pushing 500w RMS.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

what shocks you using JP?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks like a 350x cylinder??


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bump - They're brand-new Rincon rears. Guy on ebay has/had a bunch of pairs.

sloboy - it basically is. That's a mid 80's 350 foreman motor.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

sloboy, thats an entire honda foreman/fourtrax 350 motor.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for the pic quality, older cell phone isn't much. I'll get better shots with the camera once it's done. 

Small host of motor goodies:









Wiseco 10.25:1, Webb 180, EPI 2k stall, and 300ex primary gearing for 35% reduction. 


I've got the head with me here at work, I'll take some pics of the porting before I assemble it.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome JP...gotta love the motor!


----------



## bobbyg3333 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great pictures. You've done this before... If that's how you swing the BFH maybe you oughta chrome that thing. Remember, paint = strength.

Oh and Welcome.


----------



## bobbyg3333 (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe a newb ? butt what's the little box on top of the snorks?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Welcome ...bout time we got some more Florida peeps....


 
i know right not to many ppl from fla on here, yo jp if i see your bike riding around ryc ima stop n say hi ill be on a black n green brute


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is actually my first 4-wheeler lift outside of 1.5-2" bracket lifts. Not my first fabrication or engine build by any means though. 

The little box is a pelican box for a mp3 player or phone. It's water tight and has a sealed headphone plug-in that runs my audio system. 



I was gonna do the 350 rancher sleeve and piston in my 300 for a 320cc "mid bore kit", but I scored a good trade deal on the 350D motor, so I couldn't pass it up. Had to pay shipping on getting it down here from LA though, but was still a good enough deal. - A true 350cc from the 300's actual 281, plus the 4-valve head. 

Speaking of that head:



























































































She'll *utilize* that Web cam now.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

looks fun. i enjoy motor builds and fabs... keep the pics coming. BTW, you ever come up towards GA with that beast, give us a holler. I know some of us are invading FL via MudMuckers in August.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

JP, glad to see you made it over. 

MIMB, JP and I have exchanged a few ideas on the other forum before and he's a pretty sharp cookie. He's a good asset to have on the site.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I figured he was a good person the way he titled this thread. HeadC1 just confirmed it. Welcome


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

good person? who told that lie? 'bout as sharp as a butterknife...handle...

lols - thanks guys. 




Got the motor and the rear diff together last night. In the past couple days my buddy did the EPI springs and POR-15'd all the a-arms, frame, and misc brackets. He did the clutch and arms while I finished up the frame andmisc brackets, then took the frame last night while I was going after the motor and 2nd diff. - POR-15 is pretty much as tough as powder coat when done right. All black for now, the arms will be getting some color at another time(not enough of that right now). 

I brought the 300 & 350 wiring harnesses to work today. Been kinda slow this week here, so gives me a little time to get after what I can away from home. - Basically have to completely assemble the bike this evening, fab up the snorkel and exhaust, and have it ready for him to tune on while I'm at work tomorrow, that way we can leave for RYC as soon as I get home..........











































........sleeping is over-rated anyway, right?


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like me getting ready for nats, worked on 3 different bikes the night before we left and got 2 hours of sleep. Good luck.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

soooo, had a really crappy curve-ball yesterday afternoon/evening which kept me from even touching the bike till after 10pm. Worked on it till after 3, couple hours sleep and off to work at 6. 

Driveline is in as is most of the suspension. Gotta finish up my front axles, get the wiring on, exhaust fab'd, plastics on, and new snorkel fab'd. - Looking like it's going to be *late* tonight or first thing tomorrow morning before I get out to RYC, but I've come too far and worked too hard not to finish this thing and take it now. 

Part of our group is likely going to head on out and tent it for tonight if I hold till morning. - I'm very happy with the way everything is looking now that's it's in paint and doing final assembly. The stance seems great and it's looking good, I can't wait to see it with fenders and tires.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

prolly his dry/cell phone/ipod box (directed to the guy that asked what the box was on top of the snorkel, didnt know there was a second page..) oops....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

well, I didn't finish it this weekend or go out to the event. My baby girl sprung a bad fever, ended up in the ER Sunday and then home with her through yesterday. 

I fired it yesterday to seat the cam and rings. Left the jetting at stock, not knowing how the increased air-flow would react through the carb. It fired right off and idles ok, brough the R's up and did the cam run-in(10 min over 2k rpm). Has good responsiveness and sounds great, but obviously will need some tuning. Hoping to get my rear tires back today(wheel swap for the IRS) and take it for a little cruise. 

Sitting on 27 vamps I have 16" of GC at the center of the frame, the tires sit basically centered under the edge of the fenders. I've got a few pics on my phone, but my verizon online album isn't co-operating today.


----------



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you get it out of the garage, how did it ride..


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No, didn't get my tires back yet. The needle/seat is leaking slightly so I've got to pull the carb, probably throw 2-3 size bigger main in it while I'm in there and go from there. It's showing a bit lean on the WB just free reving, so it would be way lean under load. I haven't checked the plug yet to verify, but not having loaded it I won't be able to tell me much. - A bit suprised that it is blowing a little black on tip-in, obviously the mechanical slide carb hits it harder.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I took pics yesterday with the digi camera. I'll get them uploaded this evening and posted by Wed. 

Took it for it's first ride Saturday afternoon/evening. Some minor carb issues and an overly stiff shifter(load/engine release isn't co-operating) were it....until I beat it a little too hard. - I dropped in a hole no-one else could make. Had the entire back of the bike under up to the gas tank at one point, but decided not to take a strap and find any weak links. Got out under it's own power, but two easy holes later it developed a "pop" in the back, so I watched for a while and putted it home. 

I thought it was the driveshaft splines into the diff(coupler I used was thoroughly worn) but not so lucky. I pulled the diff mounts and slid it back to remove the ds yesterday, seems I can rotate the pinion almost 1/4 turn back and forth before any teeth catch......lol. I guess re-inforcing the carrier kept the case and bearings in place, thus the next weak link in the diff is apparently ring & pinion teeth. - No side play in the pinion thus the bearings and case should be fine, but it's obviously missing some teeth and I'm sure there's a few missing from the ring gear as well. I won't be able to get it out/apart for a few days, but I don't think anything else is hurt(for sure hope not, too broke after the build to do much else). 




So to sum it up; flipped front diff in back = pop, pop, crunch, crunch. This was on 27" vamps. The end solution will likely be different diffs, but due to $ it will likely just get another gear for now and just know when to take a strap. 

Side note: the tree-fiddy is making stupid powa for a small bore, and it's still pretty lean up top(meaning more left in it). I stopped in the pit with the back submerged and front down to the tops of the tires, clicked it in 2nd, whacked the throttle and lit all 4 up. - It wants more tire, but for sure not getting it till the diff situation is resolved. Still 40-45mph capable too.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

May have something great worked out to "solve" this. A guy on the "other" forum just checked, a 300 axle will pop right into an earlier 400 big bear front diff(same exact inner CV on both oe axles). The diffs use the same bearing & seal kit as well. 

The slightly steeper ratio (3.67 vs 3.80; 3.5% steeper) wouldn't hurt me even with 28's, as this tree-fiddy is just flat-out raping the 27's right now. - The steeper ratio means a larger pinion with more teeth, thus a stronger gear set. With as many similiarities as they have it may be possible to swap the gear sets, thus not having to re-work my mounts and driveshafts for the complete diffs. Even if I had to swap the complete diffs, this may still be my best/most logical option.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sound like your getting somewhere jp but you better get on the ball ryc is gonna catch up before you know it and if you miss this one too then we are gonna have to make fun of tree fiddy and we dont wanna do that now lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ no joke there. 

Gonna need a complete diff, got mine apart this morning and it's junk. The snout broke off the carrier(root issue in these diffs that I've discussed before), thus allowing the ring gear to "climb" the pinion, gear mesh getting off, and well, POP. The carrier "cap" piece is broke, the pinion has zero teeth, and the smaller case half is cracked at two bolts, as well as missing material from the pinion support(needle bearing area). 

The 300's 3.80 ratio is a 10 tooth pinion and 38 tooth ring, while the BB 3.67 is 9 pinion and 33 ring, thus the BB gear set is smaller and likely weaker. The question would be the carrier though, as it is the root cause in all this. 

The stock piece is machined cast, I'm seriously contemplating having one machined out of billet steel. This is the 3rd broken one I've had, one in my original front diff as well two that I bought and found broke upon diss-assembly. My original I had no idea was broken, I found it when I opened up the diff to shim the posi up tight. - The much lighter load up front likely masks the issue for a long time, and most people probably don't go searching for a root failure cause when they break it.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm planning to upload pics tonight from the digi-camera and so I can post up an "official" build thread tomorrow.

***anyone who has a for sure good front diff please let me know what you want for it. Need to get this thing back together w/o ending in divorce court, so I'll just have to go back stock for now. 

The one I broke was welded back together anyhow, and the heat from the weld likely made it weaker than the stock piece.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've got a few ideas up my sleeve to fix the strength issue in these 300 diffs. Might go all-out and machine a full drag-car type spool and eliminate the stock carrier/posi assembly all together. 

I didn't get my camera pics up-loaded last night, so no build thread yet. I do have a few on my cell phone that I'll post up in here shortly.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I haz new diff, yay! 

I'm gonna open it up to check and shim up tonight, then pop it in. I need to get some run time on the bike and get the tune sorted out, so I'll just have to keep myself out of any real mud for now and get a little run time on it. - I can work on the custom part(s) based off my broke one, so when I get that sorted out in the next couple weeks I'll just pluck it back out and swap parts as needed.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

sweet...be sure to take some pics of your fix


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

For sure man.

I had meant to up date the other thread, oopps. Got some new info from this weekend's riding that I'll post in there.


----------

